# One still alive, what do I do now?



## harleysmom (May 24, 2009)

One is still alive for now! What should I do? I tried to make her nurse because that's what you do with dogs but she wouldn't have it. She ripped away from me and grabbed the live kitten and ran, and now she's under my bedroom dresser with both kittens. Will she take care of the other kitten? Should I get formula and try to care for it myself or let nature run it's course. I want this kitten to live but I'm getting feeling that baby kittens are a lot different than baby puppies and I should have done better research on how to properly care for them. 

I've disposed of the dead kitten and now Harley keeps running around trying to find it, ignoring the living kitten. What should I do?

Also, the live kitten has been alive since around midnight last night, so it's almost 14 hours old... does this mean that she's feeding it at some point? Can a kitten survive for 14 hours with no food? I just haven't seen her feed it yet and I'm really wondering if I should take over or let her try and take care of it.

Update: Now mom is under the dresser with the live kitten, but I still haven't seen baby nurse.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Get a box. A 2'x2' cube of a box. Use contact paper on the inside lower portion to prevent the cardboard from getting soggy. Fold a towel or two and place them in a pillow case in the bottom of the box. The pillow case will prevent kitten claws from getting stuck in the terry loops. Cut a hole in the side of the box. Make it about 6-8" round and have the bottom of the circle be at least 3-4" above the inside bedding. This will prevent the kitten from 'falling out' or from being dragged out if it won't let go of a nipple when Mom exits the box. Fold down the top of the box to make a dim, safe "cave" or "nest" for the pair. 
Food, water and litterbox in a bathroom. Toilet seat DOWN. Place the box in there. Retrieve the kitten from under the dresser and put it in the new 'nest'. When Mamma cat goes in there...SHUT THE DOOR and KEEP her in there. You can still check on her frequently, but you want to control WHERE she can put her baby because you do not want them on carpet and/or under furniture and inaccessible to you at any time. If the baby is hungry, it will cry...unless it is too weak to cry, in which case it will probably need to be bottle fed or at least supplemented with bottle feedings while the mother continues to clean/raise it.
Best of luck,
Heidi


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This is a duplicate, so it will be locked. The rest of the thread is here:

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=59067


----------

